# Cable Management.



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi, I have an Antec 900 case, along with a Corsair HX1000 and I was wondering, is there a way to nicely route the cables without physically altering modding the case? I bought a modular power supply thinking that it would help things and it's still pretty big mess. I guess the size of the PSU doesn't help, is there a way?

EDIT: I have looked all over the internet, and couldn't find what I was looking for.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The only way with out Modding the motherboard tray is to zip tie em nicely around the perimeter of the inside.

My son has a 900 as well and I took a marker,dremel and a step drill and cut my own management holes


----------



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

Do you have pictures, or a good place to find pictures? I might be able to get my hands on a dremel.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I have some of one I did for my brother..but not for the 900...but it should give you and idea look here

Keep in mind we went extreme with his...removed all the rivets sanded and painted.

You wont have to do all that


----------



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, I saw someone had cut a hole in the bottom and flipped the psu over, not sure how far i want to go.


----------



## philheckler (Apr 14, 2005)

I moddeed my 900 a year or two back - defo worth it imo..


before..









after...


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good, Good job:3-rockon:


----------



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

Your before picture is much more than I could hope for the inside of my case. It looks like a cable monster is taking roost in there. I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## heroman87 (Dec 14, 2006)

See? Horrible.


----------

